
Commentary: The world's best cyber army doesn’t belong to Russia - mancerayder
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-election-intelligence-commentary-idUSKCN10F1H5
======
mancerayder
Excerpt:

 _Unlike the Defense Department’s Pentagon, the headquarters of the cyberspies
fills an entire secret city. Located in Fort Meade, Maryland, halfway between
Washington and Baltimore, Maryland, NSA’s headquarters consists of scores of
heavily guarded buildings. The site even boasts its own police force and post
office.

And it is about to grow considerably bigger, now that the NSA cyberspies have
merged with the cyberwarriors of U.S. Cyber Command, which controls its own
Cyber Army, Cyber Navy, Cyber Air Force and Cyber Marine Corps, all armed with
state-of-the-art cyberweapons. In charge of it all is a four-star admiral,
Michael S. Rogers.

Now under construction inside NSA’s secret city, Cyber Command’s new $3.2-
billion headquarters is to include 14 buildings, 11 parking garages and an
enormous cyberbrain — a 600,000-square-foot, $896.5-million supercomputer
facility that will eat up an enormous amount of power, about 60 megawatts.
This is enough electricity to power a city of more than 40,000 homes.

In 2014, for a cover story in Wired and a PBS documentary, I spent three days
in Moscow with Snowden, whose last NSA job was as a contract cyberwarrior. I
was also granted rare access to his archive of documents. “Cyber Command
itself has always been branded in a sort of misleading way from its very
inception,” Snowden told me. “It’s an attack agency. … It’s all about
computer-network attack and computer-network exploitation at Cyber Command._

